# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο του Αγίου Όρους [Historic photos of Mount Athos]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Aghion Oros* has always been a special place to visit. For years it has been accessible by small boats from _Ouranopolis_ (south route) and  _Ierissos_ (north route). In the 1950s and 60s, these were very small boats, no larger than the boats doing the Piraeus-Paloukia (Salamis) route. What you see 50 years later http://flickr.com/photos/bubbus/192672591/ not only did not exist then, but it was not necessary as the traffic to Mt Athos was small.

Here we present two pictures from a 1967 booklet by _Andreas, Aghioritan monk_, entitled _Guide and Color Historical Album of Aghion Oros_, Eptalofos Publishers, Athens, 1967. 

Ouranoupolis.jpg

The first shows the tower of *Ouranoupolis* in 1963. The Tower of Prosforio is located next to the harbor. The tower is the largest and best preserved one in Halkidiki. It was built by the Vatopediou monastery before 1344.

Karyes.jpg

The second shows *Karyes*, the little port of *Dafni*, Agion OrosΆ capital, back in the late 50s.

And here is a wonderful photo of *Nea Roda*, a town that was totally rebuilt by refugees from Asia Minor and especially from Kapadocia after 1922. She is between _Ierissos_ and _Aghio Oros_ on the north side of the peninsula.

I was there in 1971 on my way to a 20-day stay at _Aghion Oros_ and the region did not have the development we see now... Nea Roda had 800 inhabitants then and Ouranoupolis 525!

Nea Roda.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The first shows the tower of *Ouranoupolis* in 1963. The Tower of Prosforio is located next to the harbor. The tower is the largest and best preserved


*Ouranoupolis* in 1978

Ouranoupolis 1978.JPG

The island of *Ammouliani*, opposite _Ouranoupolis_, has become a very popular place for German summer vacation. Here is a picture from 1999.

Ammouliani was a distant dependency  _(metohion_) of the _Vatopediou Monasteri_ in Aghio Oros until about 1925 when the Greek government offered it to  emigrants and refugees from the Propontis region (Asian Minor catastrophe of 1922)

Ammouliani.jpg

Transfer to *Ammouliani* is done from the village of *Trypiti*, very close to Nea Roda. Here is a fast boat doing the 2 m route several times a day
Boat.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here http://agioritikesmnimes.pblogs.gr/t...tirida-gr.html you will find an exceptional site from the 1,000th anniversary and celebrations of Aghion Oros in 1963. I was about 15 years old but I recall all the preparations and support of the people. Once you read the text you will see mention of several passenger ships of the times including _Marilena, Kanaris_ and  _Polikos_ that brought 800 dignitaries (who obviously stayed in them every night). Note the spelling of _Marilena_..... in the text!  Marinella!!!


Aghion Oros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του λιμανιου της *Δαφνης* το 1914. 

Dafni.jpg

Την Δαφνη την επισκεπτοντουσαν παρα πολλα πλοια προ του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου.

----------


## senlac

*¶λλη μια ναυτική ιστορία του Χάρη Εφτανησιώτη, κατά κόσμον Μπάμπη ¶ννινου που αφορά το ¶γιο Όρος. Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράσει το μέγεθος της ανάρτησης.* 



*ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ: ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΧΗΣ* 


ΞΕΝΟ «ΠΛΟΙΟ-ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ» ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΝ ΟΡΟΣ!
ΟΙ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥΣ - ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ- ΕΝΑ ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΛΥΤΟ 




του Χάρη Εφτανησιώτη  

*ΘΡΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ* 


Τον Μεσαίωνα που τα ιστιοφόρα βγήκανε στους απέραντους Ωκεανούς, η αδυσώπητη πάλη με τα στοιχεία της φύσης, δημιούργησε στους ταλαιπωρημένους ναυτικούς, θρύλους για «Πλοία φαντάσματα» και στοιχειωμένα καράβια…Γνωστότερος, ο θρύλος του «Ιπτάμενου Ολλανδού», που ο παρανοϊκός του κυβερνήτης, Κορνέλιους Βαν ντερ Ντέκεν, προκάλεσε τη θεϊκή οργή και τιμωρήθηκε με την κατάρα της αιώνιας περιπλάνησης στους Ωκεανούς, σκορπίζοντας το θάνατο σ'όσους ναυτικούς τον συναντούσαν στην πορεία τους.Επειδή η περιοχή του θρύλου ήτανε το Ακρωτήριο της Καλής Ελπίδας στη Νότιο Αφρική, μελετητές από πραγματικά γεγονότα, εστιάσανε το πρόσωπο του πορτογάλου θαλασσοπόρου Βαρθολομαίου Ντιάζ. Γιατί αυτός ανακάλυψε το 1488 το παραπάνω ακρωτήριο και οι περιπέτειές του σ'εκείνες τις θάλασσες, είχανε πάρει τεράστειες διαστάσεις! Κι ακόμα, λένε, είχε τα ίδια αρχικά (Β-Ν), Βαρθολομαίος Ντιάζ, με τον καταραμένο καπετάνιο Βαν ντερ Ντέκεν! Η αλήθεια είναι, πως ο θρύλος του «Ιπτάμενου Ολλανδού» ενέπνευσε τους διάσημους ποιητές Λοvγκφέλλοου και Χάϊνε, τους συγγραφείς σερ Γουώλτερ Σκώτ και Ρούντγιαρ Κίπλινγκ και τον γερμανό συνθέτη Βάγκνερ, που έγραψε την όπερα "DER FLIEGENDE HOLLANDER". Στους επόμενους αιώνες ο θρύλος έγινε πραγματικότητα, με «Πλοία – Φαντάσματα». Το αμερικάνικο ιστιοφόρο «ΜΑRY CELESTE» που βρέθηκε το 1872 να πλέει με όλα του τα πανιά ανοιγμένα κοντά στο Γιβραλτάρ, χωρίς επιβάτες και πλήρωμα, που δεν βρέθηκαν ποτέ! Το «MARLBOROUGH» που χάθηκε το 1890 σε ταξίδι από Αυστραλία για Αγγλία και λένε πως βρέθηκε ύστερα από 23 χρόνια στις ακτές της Χιλής!... Στον 20ο αιώνα, που τα πανιά δώσανε τη θέση τους στον ατμό και τη μηχανή, είχαμε πολλά πλοία εγκαταλειμμένα από επιβάτες και πληρώματα, οι οποίοι βρέθηκαν να έχουν περισυλλεγεί από παραπλέοντα βαπόρια, διάφορα πλωτά μέσα, αεροπλάνα ή ελικόπτερα, και στη χειρότερη περίπτωση να έχουν πνιγεί. Η πρόσφατη έρευνα του NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC για τα «GHOST SHIPS», αναθέρμανε τους διάφορους μελετητές για να παραδώσουν το υλικό τους. Προσωπικά νομίζω πως, μόνο μια περίπτωση υπάρχει για «Πλοίο – Φάντασμα», που από έλλειψη πληροφόρησης, λόγω πολέμου, δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα από την τύχη του πλοίου αλλά κι ούτε από την τύχη 50 περίπου ανδρών, του πληρώματός του και των χειριστών των πυροβόλων του,> που το εγκατέλειψαν! Το περίεργο και το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι πως το «Πλοίο – Φάντασμα» υπήρξε σ¶ ελληνικά νερά, στο δικό μας Αιγαίο! 


*Μυστηριώδες, ακινητοποιημένο βαπόρι…*



Το περιστατικό δημοσιεύτηκε στο ναυτικό περιοδικό «ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ» τον Φεβρουάριο του 1946. Είναι επίσημο όργανο της Ε.Θ.Ε, που ανήκε στο Υπουργείο Ναυτικών. Ο τότε διευθυντής της, φίλος δημοσιογράφος, Επαμ. Μπαμπούρης, είχε επιμεληθεί από το 1945, σε συνέχειες, την ηρωϊκή πορεία των πολεμικών και ορισμένων εμπορικών πλοίων μας στη διάρκεια του Πολέμου. Ο τίτλος του δημοσιεύματος ήταν «Πλοία – Φαντάσματα – Ανεύρεση εγκαταλελειμμένου πλοίου – Ρόλος Μοναχών». 

Η ιστορία ξεκίνησε στις 13 Ιουνίου 1941 τα χαράματα, όταν ο προϊστάμενος Μοναχός Αρτέμιος (κατά κόσμον Σταύρος Βλαδίμηρος του Φωτίου από το Αργυρόκαστρο) διέκρινε μέσα στην πρωϊνή ομίχλη, πάνω σε καλμαρισμένη θάλασσα, ένα ατμόπλοιο! Διαπίστωσε με τα κυάλια του από τον εξώστη του κελιού του, στη Σκήτη, στα Καψοκαλύβια, στο νότιο παραθαλάσσιο Αγιον Ορος, στον Αθω, πως ήτανε σχεδόν σταματημένο, σε μιαν απόσταση περίπου 5 μίλια. Η πλώρη του ήταν στραμμένη προς την απέναντι χερσόνησο της Σιθωνίας.Είχανε περάσει περίπου 2 μήνες, που είχαν εισβάλλει στην Ελλάδα οι Γερμανοιταλικοβουλγάρικες δυνάμεις. Τα ελληνικά εμπορικά και πολεμικά πλοία, όσα δεν είχανε διαφύγει στη Μέση Ανατολή, είχανε βομβαρδιστεί και βυθιστεί από τον Απρίλιο 1941 από γερμανικά αεροπλάνα «στούκας».




*Αναταραχή στο Αγιον Ορος* 



Ο Αρτέμιος γνώριζε πως οι Γερμανοί είχανε φυλάκιο στις Καρυές και ελέγχανε το Αγιον Ορος. Η προστασία είχε ζητηθεί από τις 29 Απριλίου 1941, προσωπικά από τον Χίτλερ, με εικοσασφράγιστη από όλες τις Μονές επιστολή, για να μην πέσει το Αγιον Ορος στα χέρια των Βουλγάρων. Η αίτηση είχε ικανοποιηθεί, άμεσα. Παρ'όλα αυτά, ο Αρτέμιος υπέθεσε πως το πλοίο ήτανε φορτωμένο με στρατιώτες που ερχότανε ν'αποβιβαστούν στο Αγιον Ορος. Το μεταγωγικό βαπόρι φαινόταν σχεδόν σταματημένο, ψάχνοντας για την κατάλληλη θέση εισβολής.Ακολούθησε αγωνιώδης αναμονή μέχρι το μεσημέρι, χωρίς να υπάρξει ιδιαίτερη κίνηση στο κατάστρωμά του. Τ¶ απόγευμα πέρασε με υποθέσεις και σχόλια για το «Πλοίο Φάντασμα» κι όταν σκοτείνιασε αρκετά, αυτό παρέμεινε στη θέση του, χωρίς κανένα φως ή πλοηγικά φώτα. Θεώρησαν πως, για λόγους ασφαλείας, το πλοίο απέφευγε να είναι στόχος σε τυχόν συμμαχικά υποβρύχια, και τηρούσε «black out». Τα χαράματα της Κυριακής, 14 Ιουνίου, ύστερα από ολονύκτιο συμβούλιο, ο προϊστάμενος του οίκου των Ιωσαφαίων, Αρτέμιος, έστειλε τους υποτακτικούς του μοναχούς Γαβριήλ και Ιωάννη (κατά κόσμον Κωνσταντίνο Μελέτη από τα Καμαραδέϊκα Σάμου) με μια μικρή ψαροπούλα να εξακριβώσουν τι συμβαίνει με το πλοίο. 



*Πάνω στο εξοπλισμένο «Πλοίο –Φάντασμα»*



Κάποια ώρα η ψαροπούλα έφτασε κοντά στο πλοίο χωρίς να εμφανιστεί κανένας από το πλήρωμα. Στην πρύμη διαβάσανε τ¶ όνομά του, «ALBERTA», κι από κάτω 1933. (Ηταν η χρονολογία νηολόγησης του πλοίου). Σε κοντάρι, πίσω στην πρύμη, κρεμότανε τρίχρωμη σημαία. Φέρανε βόλτα το βαπόρι, με φωνές. Δεν πήραν απάντηση. Στο πλωριό κατάρτι σηκωμένο κόκκινο παντιερόνι. Το θεώρησαν γερμανική σημαία με αγκυλωτό σταυρό, που δεν διακρινόταν, από την άπνοια. Στην αριστερή μπάντα είχε κατεβασμένη ανεμόσκαλα. Την ανέβηκαν με χτυποκάρδι και φωνές. Στο κατάστρωμα του «ALBERTA» αντίκρυσαν μικρά κανόνια με τις μπούκες στραμμένες στη θάλασσα. Μαζέψανε πεταμένα μικροαντικείμενα από το κατάστρωμα και μια «ταυτότητα» στ'όνομα Εμίλ Ανρύ Λενορμάν, ινζενιέρ. Διαπίστωσαν πως οι βάρκες ήταν κατεβασμένες. Ανέβηκαν στη γέφυρα και δεν βρήκανε ούτε ημερολόγιο ούτε άλλα ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα. Στα σαλόνια και την τραπεζαρία, όλα στη θέση τους, μέχρι τ'αλατοπίπερα. Στις καμπίνες του πληρώματος διέκριναν σχετική ακαταστασία. Δεν υπήρχαν αποσκευές, τα πάντα λείπανε. Μόνο μια παρατημένη βαλίτσα βρήκανε με ρούχα και μια μικρότερη με είδη για ταξίδι. Στην πρύμη δεν κατεβήκανε, γιατί είχε στα διαμερίσματα νερά, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν την προέλευσή τους. Όταν διαπιστώσανε πως δεν υπήρχε ανθρώπινη παρουσία, αποφάσισαν να επωφεληθούν από την τροφαποθήκη και την ιματιοθήκη για τις άσχημες ημέρες του πολέμου που θα επακολουθούσαν. Ανακάλυψαν μια βάρκα, την καθάρισαν και την φόρτωσαν. Πήρανε τρόφιμα, γαλλικά κρασιά, σαπούνια, σερβίτσια, μαχαιροπήρουνα, κουβέρτες, παπλώματα, πετσέτες, κουρτίνες από το σαλόνι, καθρέφτες από το καπνιστήριο, ανεμιστήρες, σωλήνες, κουβάδες, συσκευές τηλεφώνου, γλόμπους, φωτογραφικές μηχανές, φορητούς φακούς κι ένα βαρύ ασύρματο. Επέστρεψαν, αλλά για δεύτερο δρομολόγιο δεν είχανε περιθώριο χρόνου. Η εμφάνιση του πλοίου είχε μαθευτεί από τη Μονή Μεγίστης Λαύρας μέχρι τη Μονή Ξενοφώντος. Ετσι πρόλαβε να επισκεφθεί το «ΑLBERTA» το πετρελαιοκίνητο ψαράδικο του Σωτήρη Μαλεσιώτη από το Τρίκερι Βόλου. Είχε φτάσει μεσημέρι στη Σκήτη της Αγίας Αννης, ερχόμενος από το νησάκι Αμμουλιανή, που είναι απέναντι από την Ουρανούπολη. Ο ψαράς ανέφερε στην επιστροφή του πως η σημαία του «ALBERTA» στη πρύμη ήτανε γαλλική. Το κόκκινο παντιερόνι που τόδε ξεδιπλωμένο από ελαφρό αεράκι, ήτανε σημαία τουρκική με την ημισέληνο. Ο ιδος, σύμφωνα με τις δικές του γνώσεις, υπολόγισε πως η «ALBERTA» ήτανε 6000 τόννοι. Στη συνέχεια, ο καιρός χάλασε. Σηκώθηκε ισχυρός άνεμος και παρέσυρε το πλοίο προς τη χερσόνησο της Σιθωνίας. Κάποια ώρα, μάλλον πρωϊνή, στις 15 Ιουνίου 1941, το «ALBERTA» προσάραξε ελαφρά σε αβαθή, στη θέση Καλαμίτσι, κοντά στον Κόλπο της Συκιάς, που διέθετε ΤΤΤ και σταθμό Χωροφυλακής. Υπολόγισα πως το «Πλοίο-Φάντασμα» κάλυψε μοναχό του, χωρίς πλήρωμα, μια διαδρομή περίπου 9 μίλια. Πιθανόν την επομένη επιβιβάστηκαν Γερμανοί πάνω στο πλοίο. Απάντλησαν τα νερά από την πρύμη. Κινήσανε τις μηχανές. Αποκολλήσανε από τα αβαθή το, ελαφρά καθισμένο, «ALBERTA» κι αναχώρησαν προς άγνωστη διεύθυνση. Οι πληροφορίες για την τύχη του πλοίου, λιγοστές στο Υπουργείο. Ο Μπαμπούρης αναφέρει πως του δώσανε νέο όνομα και χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τους Γερμανούς για μεταφορές στο Αιγαίο. Η πτώση της Γαλλίας είχε γίνει ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα, το 1940. Επομένως, η γαλλική σημαία έπρεπε να ανήκει σε πλοίο της κυβέρνησης του Βισύ και του στρατάρχη Πεταίν, βάσει της γερμανογγαλικής συμφωνίας. Η κυβέρνηση του Βισύ διατηρήθηκε μέχρι τον Αύγουστο του 1942 οπότε οι γερμανοί κατέλαβαν και την υπόλοιπη Γαλλία. Ετσι ο Μπαμπούρης εξηγεί πως η εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου από το πλήρωμα οφείλεται στην εισροή υδάτων, γιατί «επλήγη μπαίνοντας ή βγαίνοντας από τα Δαρδανέλια». Το συμπέρασμα του αείμνηστου δημοσιογράφου το θεωρώ απόλυτα εσφαλμένο. 



*Υποθέσεις για τη λύση του μυστηρίου!* 


Κατ'αρχήν κανένα εμπορικό πλοίο δεν θα τολμούσε να χωθεί σε στενά μέσα, στα Δαρδανέλια. Θα καταδιωκόταν αμέσως από ταχύτατα πολεμικά και θάχε συλληφθεί. Ούτε πάλι μπορούσε να βγεί. Όλα τα πλοία που κατέρχονται σταματάνε υποχρεωτικά στο Gelibolu (Καλλίπολη) για να πάρουν τούρκο πιλότο. Ακολουθούν τα στενά, μια απόσταση περίπου 40 μίλια, μέχρι την έξοδο, στο Chanakale. Δηλαδή χρειάζεται πλεύση 6-8 ώρες, χρόνος υπεραρκετός και μεγάλη απόσταση για να καταδιωχθεί και να συλληφθεί οποιοδήποτε σκάφος. Να θυμηθούμε ακόμα πως εκείνη την εποχή τα πλοία δεν είχανε ραντάρ και η πλεύση, τις νυχτερινές ιδίως ώρες, ήτανε πολύ πιο δύσκολη και αργή. Επίσης πρέπει να εξετάσουμε το ρήγμα. Για να γίνει εισροή υδάτων, έπρεπε να υπάρξει ρήγμα είτε από ύφαλο είτε από οβίδα πυροβόλου. Και μάλιστα χαμηλά, κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή για να εισρέουν τα νερά. Για ρήγμα, ούτε οι δύο μοναχοί, που φέρανε βόλτα το «ALBERTA», ούτε ο ψαράς έκαναν μνεία. Αρα δεν ήταν ορατό ούτε στην περιοχή της πρύμης ούτε υπήρχε καμμία τρύπα επάνω στο κατάστρωμα από βολές πυροβόλου. 



Η περίπτωση, για την εγκατάλειψη, συνοψίζεται σε τρία ερωτήματα:

- Mήπως το πλήρωμα διατάχτηκε να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο και από ποιόν;

- Mήπως υπήρξε κάποιος άλλος κίνδυνος;

- Μήπως με τη θέλησή τους και γιατί;



Το βέβαιο είναι πως το πλοίο βγήκε νόμιμα από τα Δαρδανέλια. Σύμφωνα με τους διεθνείς κανονισμούς είχε σηκώσει στο πλωριό κατάρτι την τουρκική σημαία, δηλαδή τη σημαία του κράτους που έπλεε στα χωρικά του ύδατα. Είναι άγνωστο πώς έφτασε φορτωμένο στην Τουρκία, τι φορτίο είχε και πού το παρέδωσε. Αναχώρησε με τα ναυτιλιακά του έγγραφα με πρόθεση να επιστρέψει σε λιμάνι της μη κατεχόμενης Γαλλίας, στη Μεσόγειο.Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα αποκλείεται να διέταξαν την εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου γιατί ίσχυε η Γαλλογερμανική συμφωνία με το Βισύ. Διαταγή από συμμαχικό υποβρύχιο, αποκλείεται σ'αυτή την περιοχή, σ'αυτή τη χρονική περίοδο. Αν πάλι το δεχτούμε, τότε το υποβρύχιο, μετά την εγκατάλειψη θάχε τορπιλίσει με άνεση το πλοίο. Αν πάλι, το υποβρύχιο είχε καταδυθεί από εμφάνιση γερμανικού αεροπλάνου, μπορούσε να αναδυθεί αργότερα και να τορπιλίσει τον ακίνητο πλέον στόχο.Ερχόμαστε στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, να εγκαταλείφθηκε το «ALBERTA» λόγω κάποιου άλλου κινδύνου. Δηλαδή με εισροή υδάτων στη πρύμη του πλοίου από πιθανή πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο. Προύποθέτει ότι, όλα τα διαθέσιμα μέσα για την απάντληση των νερών δεν επαρκούσαν. Τότε το πλοίο θάχε πάρει κλίση, με κίνδυνο να μεγαλώσει, να φτάσει στις 30 μοίρες, και το «ALBERTA» να κινδυνεύει να μπατάρει και να βυθιστεί. Η εγκατάλειψη σ'αυτή την περίπτωση γίνεται άμεσα! Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για τον ναυτικό να πακετάρει τα πράγματά του, τα ρούχα του και τα ατομικά του είδη. Τότε, προσπαθούν όλοι να βολευτούνε στην πρώτη βάρκα και πολλοί πέφτουν στη θάλασσα και κολυμπάνε.Το «ALBERTA», που άγνωστο πότε εγκαταλείφθηκε από το πλήρωμά του, παρέμεινε δύο ολόκληρα 24ωρα χωρίς να γίνει αντιληπτή η ελάχιστη κλίση. Επομένως, το πλήρωμα μάζεψε τις αποσκευές του, ύστερα από ομόφωνη συμφωνία, σταμάτησε τις μηχανές, κατέβασε τις βάρκες στη θάλασσα (τουλάχιστον δύο εικοσάρες ή σαραντάρες με 12 κουπιά η κάθε μία). Φορτώσανε τα πράγματά τους κι άρχισαν να κωπηλατούν, με «λιπαρά γαλήνη», προς την πλησιέστερη τουρκική ακτή, γιατί η Τουρκία στον Πόλεμο ήταν ουδέτερη. Η εγκατάλειψη πρέπει νάγινε κάποια ώρα που άρχισε να σκοτεινιάζει και φυσικά αφού είχαν περάσει την Ιμβρο και την Τένεδο.Γεννιέται το ερώτημα, γιατί απέφυγαν να κάνουν το ίδιο όταν βρίσκονταν σε τουρκικό λιμάνι; Απλούστατο. Γνωρίζανε πως το πλοίο θα παρακρατιόταν μέχρι το τέλος του πολέμου κι οι ίδιοι θα παρέμεναν σε στρατόπεδο προσφύγων, όπως έμειναν οι Γερμανοί ναύτες του «θωρηκτού τσέπης», «Γκραφ φον Σπέε», στην Αργεντινή, μέχρι το τέλος του Πολέμου.

Γι αυτό, σαν καλοί Γάλλοι πατριώτες, αποφάσισαν ν¶ αλλάξουν στρατόπεδο! Να προωθηθούν στη Μέση Ανατολή μέσω Λιβάνου, Παλαιστίνης, στο στρατηγείο στην Αίγυπτο. Εκείνη την εποχή μάλιστα ο Λίβανος και η Συρία ήταν ένα κράτος, υπό γαλλική εντολή. (Ο χωρισμός τους έγινε το 1943). Εξ¶ άλλου η επιστροφή τους σε λιμάνι της κυβέρνησης του Βισύ είχε ως προϋπόθεση ν¶ αντιμετωπίσουν συμμαχικά υποβρύχια στο Αιγαίο, πολεμικά και αεροπλάνα στη Μεσόγειο, πράγμα που δεν τους συνέφερε καθόλου να το κάνουν. Ετσι, μια πιθανή πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο, που έφερε νερά μέσα στο κήτος ή που την προκάλεσαν οι ίδιοι τους έδωσε το δικαίωμα να «δηλώσουν ναυαγοί». Απέφυγαν ν¶ αποβιβασθούν σε ελληνικό νησί (Λήμνος – Λέσβος) γιατί θα κατέληγαν στους Γερμανούς. Το «ALBERTA» αργά ή γρήγορα θα έπεφτε στα χέρια τους και φυσικά θα τους θεωρούσαν αιχμαλώτους πολέμου. Απομένει μόνον η περίπτωση του μηχανικού Λενορμάν. Πιστεύω πως ήταν ο ίδιος που αποφάσισε να μην πάρει τις αποσκευές του και πέταξε το διαβατήριο ή το ναυτικό του φυλλάδιο. Πιθανόν να μην πήρε τίποτα μαζύ του, να έφυγε με άλλο όνομα ή να είχε διασυνδέσεις στην Τουρκία ή στον Λίβανο και να πήρε μία βαλίτσα με άλλο «περιεχόμενο». Ο Μπαμπούρης γράφει πως υπήρχαν μέσα στο πλοίο «ασημένια μαχαιροπήρουνα» και «πιάτα πορσελάνης». Μπορεί «κοινή συναινέσει» να κρατούσε το «ταμείο» του πληρώματος… Το Γαλλικό Υπουργείο δε βρήκε τι απέγινε το πλήρωμα. Πιθανόν να κατασχέθηκαν τα αρχεία του Βισύ από τους Γερμανούς το 1942. Μπορεί να πρόλαβε και να τα κατέστρεψε η κυβέρνηση του Πεταίν, γι αυτό δεν βρέθηκαν στοιχεία.



Τι απέγινε το «ALBERTA»;



Το Γαλλικό Υπουργείο δεν γνωρίζει τι όνομα απέκτησε η «ALBERTA» ούτε με ποιό όνομα βυθίστηκε. Στον Πόλεμο, τα εμπορικά πλοία όπως και τα πολεμικά αλλάζανε συχνά ονόματα για να εμφανίζονται περισσότερα και να μπερδεύουν την κατασκοπεία. Ένα πλοίο, που έκανε τακτικά δρομολόγια στην Κρήτη, μετά πό 2-3 ταξίδια άλλαζε όνομα και παρουσιαζόταν σαν «sistership» (= αδελφό πλοίο). Συχνά, με πρόχειρη ξύλινη ή λαμαρινένια κατασκευή, τροποποιούσαν την εμφάνισή του στα υπερστεγάσματα για να ξεγελάσουν τους πληροφοριοδότες των συμμάχων. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1944, όλες οι Γερμανικές δυνάμεις από την Ελλάδα αποχώρησαν «δια ξηράς». Από το 1943 είχε λήξει ο πόλεμος στη Β. Αφρική και οι Σύμμαχοι είχαν αποβιβασθεί στην Ιταλία που συνθηκολόγησε. Στο Αιγαίο, στην Αδριατική και τη Μεσόγειο δεν υπήρχε κανένα γερμανικό πλοίο. Όλα τα με γερμανική σημαία πλοία είχαν βομβαρδισθεί από τα συμμαχικά αεροπλάνα ή τορπιλιστεί από τα ελληνικά και συμμαχικά υποβρύχια στο Αιγαίο. Ποιό απ'όλα ήταν το «ALBERTA», γιατί κανένα με γερμανική σημαία δεν έπεσε στα χέρια των συμμάχων. Αραγε το 6.000 τόννοι, που δήλωσε ο Θεσσαλός ψαράς, ήταν η σωστή χωρητικότητα του «ALBERTA»; Για να υπολογίσουμε το ακριβές τοννάζ ενός πλοίου, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε το μήκος, το πλάτος και το βύθισμά του. Τέτοιον υπολογισμό δεν είχαμε. Το «ALBERTA» θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα από τα τορπιλισμένα ή βομβαρδισμένα πλοία από 3.500 μέχρι 8.000 τόννοι. Αλλά, ποιο απ'όλα; Φυσικά το γαλλικό πλοίο δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το ελληνικό επιβατηγό ατμόπλοιο «ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ» του Δ. Ιγγλέση, που ήτανε 1167 τόννοι και βυθίστηκε το 1941 από γερμανικά στούκας. Ετσι το «ALBERTA» παρέμεινε το «Πλοίο – Φάντασμα» που μέχρι σήμερα δεν μαθεύτηκε η τύχη του, ούτε η τύχη του πληρώματος που το εγκατέλειψε…

πηγή: thinktank-greece.blogspot.com

----------


## Tsikalos

Δε με κούρασε ίσως να μπορούσε να γίνει και ταινία.. με λίγα εφέ λίγη σάλτσα,με δόσεις κατασκοπίας και ηρωισμού ό,τι πρέπει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες φωτογραφιες απο τον Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο λιμανακια  οπου επιαναν τα μικρα καραβακια του εκαναν το δρομολογιο Ουρανουπολεως−Δαφνης (νοτιο δρομολογιο) και Ιερισσου−Νεων Ροδων−Αγιου Ορους (βορειο δρομολογιο) την δεκαετια του 1960.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

*Δαφνη

*DAfni.JPG


*Μονη Παντελεημονος

*Ag Panteleim.JPG

*Μονη Δοχειαριου
*
Doheiar.JPG

*Μονη Εσφιγμενου

*Esfigm.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιες φωτογραφιες απο τον Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο λιμανακια  οπου επιαναν τα μικρα καραβακια του εκαναν το δρομολογιο Ουρανουπολεως−Δαφνης (νοτιο δρομολογιο) και Ιερισσου−Νεων Ροδων−Αγιου Ορους (βορειο δρομολογιο) την δεκαετια του 1960.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

*Βατοπεδιου

*Vatop.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του λιμανιου της *Δαφνης* το 1914. 
> 
> Dafni.jpg
> 
> Την Δαφνη την επισκεπτοντουσαν παρα πολλα πλοια προ του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου.


Η ιδια καρτ ποσταλ με καλυτερο χρωματισμο

Daphne.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> *¶λλη μια ναυτική ιστορία του Χάρη Εφτανησιώτη, κατά κόσμον Μπάμπη ¶ννινου που αφορά το ¶γιο Όρος. Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράσει το μέγεθος της ανάρτησης.*  
> 
> *ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ: ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΧΗΣ* 
> ΞΕΝΟ «ΠΛΟΙΟ-ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ» ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΝ ΟΡΟΣ!
> ΟΙ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥΣ - ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ- ΕΝΑ ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΛΥΤΟ



To μυστήριο για την ταυτότητα του ΑΛΜΕΡΤΑ λύθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες στο καταδυτικό φόρουμ abyss : http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=3522.msg38406#msg38406

Το πλοίο ήταν ένα γαλλικό πετρελαιοφόρο που είχε τορπιλιστεί από αγγλικό υποβρύχιο έξω από τα Δαρδανέλλια, αλλά συνέχισε να πλέει εγκαταλελειμένο για μέρες μέχρι που έφτασε και στον Άθω.

----------


## Gallos952

*M/V Konstantinos at Ouranoupolis closed to the byzantine
tower. She was probably doing an Athos cruise tour with 
women's and children's onboard not allowed to visit the 
monks peninsula "metapodia". The legal distance was 
minimum 500 m if I remember well. 

I was there three times, 30 years ago, when the sea was 
more calm than today with only with some few "varques" 
to go easier from one costal monastery to an other.* 
JF@Paris.fr

M:V Konstantinos Ouranoupolis.JPG

Athos_grenze_frangokastro_01.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *M/V Konstantinos at Ouranoupolis closed to the byzantine
> tower. She was probably doing an Athos cruise tour with 
> women's and children's onboard not allowed to visit the 
> monks peninsula. The legal distance was 500 m if I remem-
> ber well. 
> 
> I was there three times, 30 years ago, when the sea was 
> more calm than today with only with some few "varques" 
> to go easier from one costal monastery to an other.* 
> ...


No such boats when I visited in the summer 1969. Few boats from Ouranoupolis to Daphne or from Ierissos/Nea Roda to Agia Laura.
The boats were small, like the one level (somewhat protected) boats going from Piraeus to Paloukia. No ferries, no tourist boats, nothing.  There were no scandals although from time to time one would hear of an incident where some European tourists would get a yacht and sail down the west coast up to Kausokalyvia to tempt the hermits that were living there...

----------


## Gallos952

> No such boats when I visited in the summer 1969. Few boats from Ouranoupolis to Daphne or from Ierissos/Nea Roda to Agia Laura.
> The boats were small, like the one level (somewhat protected) boats going from Piraeus to Paloukia. No ferries, no tourist boats, nothing.  There were no scandals although from time to time one would hear of an incident where some European tourists would get a yacht and sail down the west coast up to Kausokalyvia to tempt the hermits that were living there...


*Times are changing Nicolas, Athos is now an attraction for tourists like a human zoo or a bouzoukia tavern in Plaka. 
Look at this full silly pirate style turkish made kaiki running around the peninsula. There are many of them all around 
Greece in every beach of Kos, Rhodes, Samos with loudspeakers to broadcast music for young's. 
Remember the small old-timer daily boat for Dafne on the third picture. Only 20 men was allowed to come everyday 
in the past. The "Diamonitirion" was valid only four days for foreign visitors like me.
Kind regards.*
JF@Paris.fr

http://sithoniagreece.com/sithonia/o...-ormos-travel/

http://www.monastiriaka.gr/info_deta...=1&language=en

menia-maria-athos.jpg Athos Ferry Rossikon.jpg Athos Shuttle Dafne.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Times are changing Nicolas, Athos is now an attraction for tourists like a human zoo or a bouzoukia tavern in Plaka. 
> Look at this full silly pirate style turkish made kaiki running around the peninsula. There are many of them all around 
> Greece in every beach of Kos, Rhodes, Samos with loudspeakers to broadcast music for young's. 
> Remember the small old-timer daily boat for Dafne on the third picture. Only 20 men was allowed to come everyday 
> in the past. The "Diamonitirion" was valid only four days for foreign visitors like me.
> Kind regards.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> http://sithoniagreece.com/sithonia/o...-ormos-travel/
> ...


Yes, things have changed.. But it is almost 45 years...  But why do things have to become "touristy" everywhere at the expense of every tradition, of the Greek patrimony? Yes, you are right, the photo above reminds me of an old boat (but not as white as this one),  And in my case, the "Diamonitirion" allowed me to stay 20 days although not more than 3 in the same monastery. I will never forget Theofilou, Koutloumousiou and Vatopediou. And we were all dreading Simonos Petras which had just become a fiercely conservative monastery...

----------


## Gallos952

> Yes, things have changed.. But it is almost 45 years...  By why do things have to become "touristy" everywhere at the expense of every tradition, of the Greek patrimony? Yes, you are right, the photo above reminds me of an old boat (but not as white as this one),  And in my case, the "Diamonitirion" allowed me to stay 20 days although not more than 3 in the same monastery. I will never forget Theofilou, Koutloumousiou and Vatopediou. And we were all dreading Simonos Petras which had just become a fiercely conservative monastery...


*The most conservative but fun at my period was ESPHIGMENOU with the black flag floating at the top.
Monks was protesting agains the meeting of the Patriarch of Constantinople and the Pope of Rome. 
Except that, it was a very active and attractive place. They was more anarchist than reactionaries. 

The young Arkontaris of SIMONOS PETRAS was literary a saint when i stay there several times. For me 
the worth places was VATOPEDIOU where five monks was only managing wood business and AG. PAVLOS 
with old fashion antipathetic monks. MEGISTI LAVRA's Archontaris was also a great man at that period, 
beginning of the '80s.

The biggest problem was the new roads for* *big* *4X4 belonging to the richer monasteries. All the small pilgrims  
tracks was cut and it was very difficult to walk like before. It's worthier today for sure. 
*JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία ενός πλοιαρίου με μοναχούς στο Άγιο Όρος. Η Ρωσική Μονή Αγ.Παντελεήμονα είχε πριν εκατό περίπου χρόνια στην κατοχή ένας ρυμουλκό 43 κοχ, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΩΝ, το οποίο πουλήθηκε το 1924 και κατέβηκε στον Πειραιά μετονομαζόμενο σε ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ. Δεν είναι απίθανο να είναι το εικονιζόμενο, μπορεί όμως και όχι.

agio oros.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως λένε, _μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πανέμορφη - συλλεκτική καρτ ποστάλ από το Άγιο Όρος και την μονή Παντελεήμωνος. Πιθανότατα από την δεκαετία '80, μιας και διακρίνουμε δεμένη στην μικρή προβλήτα το _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ_ (πρωτύτερα στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας και μετέπειτα μέχρι σήμερα ως ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ στην Ύδρα).

Από την προσωπική μου συλλογή.

Postcard.jpg

----------

